# Italy Serie A 05-06 Oct



## OddsPoster (Oct 1, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
05 Oct 19:00 AC Chievo Verona - Atalanta Bergamasca 2.20 3.30 3.50 +167 AC Chievo Verona - Atalanta Bergamasca 
05 Oct 21:45 Inter Milan - AS Roma 2.35 3.35 3.15 +175 Inter Milan - AS Roma 
06 Oct 13:30 Parma FC - US Sassuolo Calcio 1.67 3.80 5.50 +172 Parma FC - US Sassuolo Calcio 
06 Oct 16:00 Bologna FC - Hellas Verona 2.25 3.30 3.40 +168 Bologna FC - Hellas Verona 
06 Oct 16:00 Udinese Calcio - Cagliari Calcio 1.85 3.60 4.50 +169 Udinese Calcio - Cagliari Calcio 
06 Oct 16:00 Sampdoria Genoa - FC Turin 2.55 3.20 3.00 +166 Sampdoria Genoa - FC Turin 
06 Oct 16:00 Catania Calcio - Genoa FC 2.30 3.30 3.30 +168 Catania Calcio - Genoa FC 
06 Oct 16:00 SSC Napoli - AS Livorno 1.30 5.25 12.00 +179 SSC Napoli - AS Livorno 
06 Oct 21:45 Lazio Roma - AC Fiorentina 2.50 3.25 3.00 +167 Lazio Roma - AC Fiorentina 
06 Oct 21:45 Juventus Turin - AC Milan 1.62 4.15 5.50 +178


----------



## r0nald1nh0 (Oct 5, 2013)

_*                                                                                                       The squads for tonight:*_
*
Inter: *
  -_Goalkeepers:_ Samir Handanovic, Luca Castellazzi, Juan Pablo Carrizo;
  -_Defenders:_ Juan Jesus, Marco Andreolli, Wallace, Andrea Ranocchia, Walter Samuel, Alvaro Pereira, Rolando*,* Yuto Nagatomo;
  -_Midfielders:_ Mateo Kovacic, Ricky Alvarez*,* Fredy Guarin, Gaby Mudingayi*, *Zdravko Kuzmanovic, Esteban Cambiasso, Saphir Taider;
  -_Forwards:_ Ishak Belfodil, Rodrigo Palacio, Mauro Icardi, Diego Milito.
*Roma*:
 -_Goalkeepers:_ Morgan De Sanctis, Bogdan Lobont, Lukasz Skorupski;
 -_Defenders:_ Federico Balzaretti, Mehdi Benatia, Nicolas Burdisso, Leandro Castan, Vasilis Torosidis, Marquinho, Dodo, Tim Jedvaj;
 -_Midfielders:_ Daniele De Rossi, Alessandro Florenzi, Taddei, Kevin Strootman, Miralem Pjanic;
 -_Forwards:_ Francesko Totti, Gervinho, Adem Ljajic, Marco Borriello, Federico Ricci, Gianluca Carpari.

*Inter* still miss long-term injuries Zanetti, Chivi and Mariga. New missings due to injuries are Jonathan and Campagnaro. 
*Roma* still miss long-term injures Destro and Bradley. Maicon is a relatively new missing, since he was injured in the visit to Sampdoria two rounds ago.
_*
                                                                                                        The expected starting line-ups:*_






Of course Campagnaro is out and someone between Samuel and Rolando will take his place. Since Walter Samuel just returned from injury, it's expected that Rolando have bigger chances to start, but we will see what Mazzarri will decide.

The two teams that are showing bigger improvement from last season meet tonight at Guiseppe Meazza. All expectations for a good game of football are present and this is the match to watch tonight for football fans all around the world. 

Jonathan (played 5 games, scored 1 goal and made 1 assist) and Campagnaro (played 5 games and made 1 assist) have been key parts from Walter Mazzarri's tactic so far and in my opinion Inter should miss them greatly tonight. Roma is matching pretty good against Inter in recent and they have won 4 from the last 5 clashes between them. 

Given Inter's misses tonight and the recent H2H, I believe Roma will continue their good run against Inter. It's a derby game, so the stakes should be kept modest.

*Roma* *+0.25 AH @1,92* at *Pinnacle 6/10*
*Roma* *(1x2) @3,20* at *Bet365 1/10*


----------

